# TurboNet card



## Alex14 (Mar 21, 2010)

Okay Guys, What am I doing wrong.? I have a Hooch formatted HD from Tivo Heaven and I've installed a TurboNet card as per instructions. I can ping the card but when I try to telnet to get a bash prompt all I get is a command session flashing up briefly then disappearing (it's too fast to read and I don't have access to a bash command prompt). I've tried inspecting the Firewall for access privileges and have set the IP address accordingly. Any help gratefully received!! Alex14


----------



## Alex14 (Mar 21, 2010)

Quick update PC reports "Connecting to 169.xxx.xx.xxx....Could not open connection to host, on port 23: Connect failed"


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

To get a "proper" command prompt on Windows XP go to Start>Run and type cmd
On Vista you type cmd in the search box above the windows menu button on the bottom left of the taskbar.

The connection failing on port 23 means the IP address isn't offering a telnet connection. Are you sure you are pinging Tivo not your router? 

IIRC the default IP of the cachecard is 192.168.1.200. In my experience of networking internal networks are often in the 10.xxx.xxx.xxx or 192.xxx.xxx.xxx ranges though this will vary depending on set up and manufacturers defaults.


----------



## Trinitron (Jan 20, 2003)

In simple terms, an IP address of 169.xxx indicates an 'internal' network connection only, i.e. no connection to a router or other LAN.

As AMc said, Turbonet defaults to 192.168.1.200 - the most common failure is that home PC routers default to 192.168.*0*.1 as the 'gateway' address. It's important that tivo is on the same network subnet, or else it can't see the router.

What are you entering as the ping command you think is working? Is Tivo listed in connected/attached devices on the router (only by IP address, it doesn't broadcast a network name)?


----------



## Alex14 (Mar 21, 2010)

Apologies but I didn't explain my configuration. 
At present I am hardwired to the TurboNet card using a crossover cable and I am not connected through my router. I did this as a last resort as I was having no success with the router approach so I though it would simplify things. The light on the TurboNet card is on but doesn't appear to flicker (lack of traffic??), the LAN connection (Good) shows 100MBps speed but examining the status only reports 7486 bits sent with no bits received.
If I disconnect the cable Turbo Net green light is extinguished and Local Area connection reports "A network cable is unplugged"
Is there any possibility I am missing drivers or something that permits Telnet to function (are there any additional switches in the Tivo itself?
Lastly I have tried examining the Norton 360 Firewall settings just to check that there isn't some kind of block on port 23. Is there anything else I can try? Any help appreciated, all I wish to do is to put the Tivo into Mode 0 so that it can fuction with a LCD flatscreen. Alex14


----------



## stock (Jun 1, 2005)

Your telnet might not be enabled.
If you are using Vista it isn't enabled by default.

Go to control panel - Programs and features
On the left hand panel click "turn windows features on or off"
check the box against "telnet client".


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

Alex14 said:


> Is there any possibility I am missing drivers or something that permits Telnet to function (are there any additional switches in the Tivo itself?
> Lastly I have tried examining the Norton 360 Firewall settings just to check that there isn't some kind of block on port 23. Is there anything else I can try? Any help appreciated, all I wish to do is to put the Tivo into Mode 0 so that it can fuction with a LCD flatscreen. Alex14


There are no physical switches on Tivo to enable the network card. 
If it responds to ping then I would expect telnet to be enabled too, 
When I networked my Tivo telnet and ftp were enabled by the network driver installation and assuming your Hooch install worked properly I can't see why they wouldn't have been on yours.

My guess is that the problems you're experiencing are related to the network settings - is the PC using Internet Connection Sharing?

I would really try and configure Tivo to a static IP address in the correct range & subnet for your router so you can work on it that way.

As I've not used a direct connection or hooch myself I'm not sure what else to suggest - you might want to contact Blindlemon/TivoHeaven for some more detailed help?


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

AMc said:


> As I've not used a direct connection or hooch myself I'm not sure what else to suggest - you might want to contact Blindlemon/TivoHeaven for some more detailed help?


Blindlemon/TivoHeaven is quite preoccupied with various other issues these days so I would suggest Mike at www.tivocentral.co.uk might be more likely to offer a quicker response.


----------



## Alex14 (Mar 21, 2010)

Following the advice above I purchased a replacement HD from TivoCentral and can now successfully telnet to the drive using the Turbonet card but I want some control of Mode 0 as I wish to use Tivo with an LCD TV. Any ideas ?
Additionally the Hooch package appears to work fine for updating drives but would appear to only be suitable for cachecards (SiliconDust splash screen!) as the drivers for Turbonet cards don't appear to be loaded. Setupmode0.tcl does not run so the question is how do I get functionality from the Hooch formatted disks so that i) I can telnet to them and ii) how can I adjust Mode0? Any help gratefully received and I appreciate I am talking about 2 different scenarios here.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

Alex14 said:


> how do I get functionality from the Hooch formatted disks so that i) I can telnet to them


Either the Hooch software has the right drivers and will work with your turbonet card or alternatively download and install the Silicondust driver for the card at www.tivocentral.co.uk/downloads/



Alex14 said:


> ii) how can I adjust Mode0?


See www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=128288&highlight=Mode+0

and

www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=286938&highlight=Mode+0

and

http://tivobeta4.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=277320


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Oh my goodness. Sat here thinking "I must get around to adding this Mode0 thing to my Tivo".  In my defence... I can be slow at times


----------



## George (Nov 14, 2001)

cwaring said:


> Oh my goodness. Sat here thinking "I must get around to adding this Mode0 thing to my Tivo".  In my defence... I can be slow at times


Hmm, I seem to remember you were noted for making the most posts on the forum for someone who didn't actually have a Tivo (obviously this was before you got one). Are you going to try for the record for the most posts for someone who no longer has a Tivo as well?


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

To quote the words Barry Norman never _actually_ said... and why not?!


----------



## Teepee (Aug 24, 2004)

I have been using the Hooch disc for upgrades and where the Turbonet card is fitted, I install the Turbonet drivers from a boot disc after the Hooch installation. I assume that this overwrites the Cachecard drivers although the Tivo still seeks them on booting. Perhaps someone might be able to suggest a tweak to the rc.sysinit to prevent this while still loading the Turbonet drivers.


----------

